# State gov't against preppers



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

(source)

New York's Division of Homeland Security is posting signs on businesses to encourage people to snitch on fellow citizens who buy such things as MRE's (Meals Ready to Eat), ammunition, flash lights, match containers, gas masks and other items deemed to be 'prepper' in nature.

Click the link. Watch the video.

How many other folks have their state governments encouraging your neighbors to rat you out if you do nothing wrong, harmful or illegal?


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

They must have been cut off from the NSA. Seems like the Feds could tell them a lot more than the snitches on the street and they could get the information for free. Maybe the Feds want to round all of us up themselves so they get the glory, who knows. I am sure they know about me. I obey the law though, so I guess Obama will have to write some more of his King's decrees so I am a lawbreaker. Then he can hire some illegals to work in DHS and arrest me.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't know if that report is true or not, but if I go into a store and buy something that is "deemed prepper related" and I pay cash, how are they going to snitch on me? Some kind of Identifier is necessary and if they don't have it...well, can you say OPSEC?


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

What is so evil about being prepared? The American Red Cross preaches it daily, and no doubt has saved many folks from hardships.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

bkt said:


> (source)
> 
> New York's Division of Homeland Security is posting signs on businesses to encourage people to snitch on fellow citizens who buy such things as MRE's (Meals Ready to Eat), ammunition, flash lights, match containers, gas masks and other items deemed to be 'prepper' in nature.
> 
> ...


Not me. Can you really buy gas masks in a brick & mortar store? Lucky!


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

Nothing surprise me anymore especially in the rotten Apple or commiefornia


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> I don't know if that report is true or not, but if I go into a store and buy something that is "deemed prepper related" and I pay cash, how are they going to snitch on me? Some kind of Identifier is necessary and if they don't have it...well, can you say OPSEC?


I practice the same OPSEC. Always cash for anything related to prepping. I never buy large lots. I buy continuously over months and I spread my purchasing over multiple locations. Every round of ammo has been purchased with cash. I buy nothing over the internet that would Identify me as a prepper.

If the government is asking for people to snitch on preppers, then how far away is the government from doing credit card searches and confiscating store records to see who's buying what.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Cuomo has made it clear that conservatives are not welcome in NY. This is just one more example.

If you don't like your neighbor report him and he'll probably get audited.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I went to NY's "safe act" web page and looked around a bit! Found that on the FAQ section about ammunition a question about was asked about registering the sale of ammo, the answer "not yet" but once the database is up and running each sale of ammunition will be entered into the database. We aren't far off from orwell's 1984 folks!

Forgot this (edited to add) Tin foil hat off!


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Seems the Fed's and that EVIL "KING" that declared preppers "lawbreakers", didn't get the memo.

http://www.ready.gov/
http://www.fema.gov/what-mitigation/plan-prepare
http://www.dhs.gov/how-do-i/prepare-my-family-disaster
http://www.dhses.ny.gov/aware-prepare/
http://www.redcross.org/prepare

And....lets not forget the business's that do business by making corporations become prepared. 
Such as: http://www.capscenters.com/solutions/disaster-recovery-business-continuity-planning-solutions/

I swear, people dig for things to want to make this world a _more_ sinister place than it already is.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I dont think the title "State Gov't against.." is accurate as these are branch offices of federal Departments. It's the local feds not the staties that are doing this.


----------



## Tactic12 (Dec 16, 2012)

I live in (what some of you call) Commiefornia. The majority of people I know here are Conservatives, though we do know how the trend of voting ends up. I love California, but wish the politics would change as well. Instead of people bailing on a great region, more like minded people should come to this state & change the voting curve. Within the decade, the ones living off handouts might have to go elsewhere. I have not heard of this snitch advertising here....


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> I don't know if that report is true or not, but if I go into a store and buy something that is "deemed prepper related" and I pay cash, how are they going to snitch on me? Some kind of Identifier is necessary and if they don't have it...well, can you say OPSEC?


The near future RF chip in your body. Eliminates credit card fraud, identify thief, Obamacare records, legibility for treatment/welfare and tracks every purchase that you are allowed to make.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

Tweto said:


> I practice the same OPSEC. Always cash for anything related to prepping. I never buy large lots. I buy continuously over months and I spread my purchasing over multiple locations. Every round of ammo has been purchased with cash. I buy nothing over the internet that would Identify me as a prepper.
> 
> If the government is asking for people to snitch on preppers, then how far away is the government from doing credit card searches and confiscating store records to see who's buying what.


Great post Tweto, I could of wrote this, as I practice everything you stated. Also, I make it a habit, to never look directly into the security camera when I buy ammo or anything related to firearms.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Tactic12 said:


> ...I live in (what some of you call) Commiefornia... Instead of people bailing on a great region, more like minded people should come to this state & change the voting curve....Within the decade, the ones living off handouts might have to go elsewhere...


That requires dedication to a political principle and some sacrifice of personal conveniences. Unless you can convince people to "go on a mission" they will refrain from changing the politics of Commiepornfornia.

Nice concept, it needs more careful planning on execution.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

The Blaze has an article on this being a hoax. Seems someone took a picture of an old poster and mixed it with another message and blah, blah, blah. You know the rest. Even New York hasn't dared to go that far PUBLICLY yet. Give it six months and another election, a fight over immigration, an imploding economy, and we may see it yet.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

BlueZ said:


> I dont think the title "State Gov't against.." is accurate as these are branch offices of federal Departments. It's the local feds not the staties that are doing this.


No, it's the New York DHS, not the Federal DHS.

And the issue isn't whether or not you can evade detection but that anyone would want to detect this activity at all. Must be they don't like us much. I wonder why....


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

If you know how and can take care of yourself then they have no control over you. that drives them bat crap crazy. so they will use your friends, your neighbors, your doctors and even your children against you.

if you don't need them for food and security you scare them

if you are an independent thinker you scare them

if you ask intelligent questions you scare them

if you are not afraid of them you scare them

if you are not on some sort of welfare/healthcare program they run you scare them

they must have control. that is the be all end all to them is control. do as we say not as we do. we know better than you what you need. conform or else


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll opt for "or else", as I suspect most here would. 

This was posted to illustrate that, at least in some parts of the country, the government doesn't like independent thinkers who are self-reliant and somewhat self-sufficient, who work with like-minded people and pull together, who are learning new skills and who are trained and able to protect themselves and their property. That's concerning and justifies scrutiny of everything that government does.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Its a fake. The whole thing is based on the Safe Act that offers rewards of UP TO $500 to report ILLEGAL guns/firearms.

http://www.unclesamspress.com/2014/...rd-for-reporting-neighbors-prepper-purchases/



> Rumor Check: Is There a $500 Reward for Reporting Neighbors' 'Prepper' Purchases?
> 
> You may have seen the story pop up over the weekend: "New York DHS will pay you $500 to rat out 'prepper' neighbors buying legal goods."
> 
> ...


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

The FBI and Homeland put out a bulletin similar to this about a year ago. I know it did go out because it came to the office at my partner's place. I do not know of any state considering similar type of monitoring of potential threat cases by all those nasty "Preppers". 

It would in no way surprise me to see a state like NY do something like this.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> The FBI and Homeland put out a bulletin similar to this about a year ago. I know it did go out because it came to the office at my partner's place. I do not know of any state considering similar type of monitoring of potential threat cases by all those nasty "Preppers".
> 
> It would in no way surprise me to see a state like NY do something like this.


Um, its a hoax.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Good to know, thanks. Sorry for the cruft....


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Well where I live there are 2 places whiten 25 miles of me that sell gas mask and filters. There are 4 places whiten 30 miles of me that sell MRE's and about 20 places in the same distance that sell ammo. I have 2 Tractor Supply Stores whiten 10 miles and a real hard ware store down town that stocks lots of self sufficient items. Give me two hours and about $4000 bucks and I could take you around my area and outfit you with an AR, 1000 rounds, gas mask, plate carrier, 3-4 months MREs, a generator, lots of hand tools and a few bucks left over to go to one of our farmers markets. No one would bat an eye. But then again outside of Cleavland, Cincy, and to a lesser extant Toledo that's how Ohio is.


----------



## irishboy61 (Jul 7, 2014)

farright said:


> Nothing surprise me anymore especially in the rotten Apple or commiefornia


It's the democraps!


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

bkt said:


> (source)
> 
> New York's Division of Homeland Security is posting signs on businesses to encourage people to snitch on fellow citizens who buy such things as MRE's (Meals Ready to Eat), ammunition, flash lights, match containers, gas masks and other items deemed to be 'prepper' in nature.
> 
> ...


This just echo's what DepHomeStupidity is pushing from DC.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

this is only one of many attacks on personal rights and property rights 
in Colorado you cannot have a rain barrel thats too funny 
what will they come up with next legalize pot :laugh: 
OH they already done that :soapbox2:

New York city is a bunch of sniffling snitches except when it comes to real crime you get murdered and no one saw sheep dip....
Most everyone else in New York State would like to separate but that 
huge mass of voters in NYC holds everyone else hostage.


----------



## rugster (Mar 2, 2014)

bkt said:


> (source)
> 
> New York's Division of Homeland Security is posting signs on businesses to encourage people to snitch on fellow citizens who buy such things as MRE's (Meals Ready to Eat), ammunition, flash lights, match containers, gas masks and other items deemed to be 'prepper' in nature.
> 
> ...


If they really want to track preppers they can more effectively track you right here on the web Vs. some store flunky


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah. I saw this going around on Facebook. The picture shows a pantry of food but the article just try's to get you to a video and "supporting document" of the "DHS snitch line" which is really labeled as the bureau of justice assistance. The document clearly lists indicators of to potential terrorist activities: significantly altering appearances, missing hands fingers, chemical burns. racist or extreme religious comments with comments that condone violence. It lists BULK purchases of MReS, NVG, high capacity magazines, bipods and tripods. I don't see this as going after "preparedness group" but clearly it's made to appear as if the government is asking your neighbors to tell on you for having a full pantry. On the flip side, I've definitely seen a huge government push towards at least being minimally prepared (a weeks work of being self sufficient) and my hospital has run state wide emergency drills much more regularly.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

You should hide your purchase, so citizens will not knock on your door asking for or taking handouts.
So why is it different now that the Gov. is taking a closer look.
Just keep your head down & keep on buying while you still can.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

I wish NYS was as diligent in posting signs to tell people to report instances of welfare fraud


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*RuMoRs,RuMoRs and PANIC*

I`m a little confuse or I admit my language barrier most be up but every government agency for many years now and especially after 9/11 has preach for citizens preparedness, from natural disasters to terrorism to civil disturbance, to be alert and report unusual activities, like piloting a plane for ONLY TAKING OFF, now another panic attack, wow, seems to me that someone out there needs a drink or a chilled pill.


----------

